# iPhone storage



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i have a 6, just put it on comp, and it says i have 3.48GB free, but not let me take any new pics as it says i don't have enough free memory? 

whats going on?????


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> i have a 6, just put it on comp, and it says i have 3.48GB free, but not let me take any new pics as it says i don't have enough free memory?
> 
> whats going on?????


How much does it say on the phone though?


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

that's usually what left after you sync, to see whats on the phone go settings > general > about


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> How much does it say on the phone though?


supposed to have been a 16 \gb



TGi said:


> that's usually what left after you sync, to see whats on the phone go settings > general > about


strangely, it says.....

capacity 12 GB but when you plug it in it says...

audio 571 mb
photos 1.46 GB
documents and data 5.18 GB
other 6.27 mb
free 3,48 GB


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried a hard reboot


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> Have you tried a hard reboot


Would I lose stuff if I did that? And do you mean factory reset?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> supposed to have been a 16 gb
> 
> strangely, it says.....
> 
> ...


I meant how much free space if left on the phone when you look in storage (in the phone)?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

No not factory reset you will lose everything 
Hold the power button and button on the front till it resets and you see the apple logo again


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> I meant how much free space if left on the phone when you look in storage (in the phone)?


Says "zero kb", but not when plugged into comp, then it says over 3 GB


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Says "zero kb", but not when plugged into comp, then it says over 3 GB


First try a hard reset (hold the power and home button until the screen goes white) after that try a sync on the computer and see, but you may have to free up some space on the phone first as it doesn't matter what it says on the pc, if it's registering 0kb on the phone it won't save anything.


----------

